# job



## sofia m (Oct 27, 2011)

I am thinking of moving to German. I am working here in Greece as a make up artist for TV and films. I dont speak German.
I would like to ask you how difficult is to find a job in Germany if you dont know the language.
Where can I look for a job as a make up artist?
Which place in German is best for career opportunities?
Is the cost of life more expensive there?


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

sofia m said:


> I am thinking of moving to German. I am working here in Greece as a make up artist for TV and films. I dont speak German.
> I would like to ask you how difficult is to find a job in Germany if you dont know the language.
> Where can I look for a job as a make up artist?
> Which place in German is best for career opportunities?
> Is the cost of life more expensive there?


Speaking German is absolutely vital, there are only very few jobs that do not require you to be fluent and mostly for highly specialist workers. There are several TV and film production centers in Germany, like Köln, Berlin, Mainz and Munich. There you can find lots of different production companies, but without being fluent in German I don't see a chance.

Food costs in Germany are among the cheapest in the EU. Other living expenses are higher (depending on location even a lot higher) than elsewhere.


----------

